# I am always looking for ways to describe God's grace towards us.



## gtparts (Dec 2, 2011)

*"Fortunately  for us, the kingdom of God does not operate according to the principles  of fairness...we don't really want God to be fair, if fair means we get  what we deserve. God gets to give what he wants to whom he wants to  give. God offers grace, not OUR measure of fairness." 
*

*(from Andy Stanley's   _The Grace of God_, Ch 12 )*

Thank you Lord that your grace is NOT fair, but instead, merciful.


----------



## thedeacon (Dec 3, 2011)

Amen!!

My boss ask me onetime, Don't you want to make what you deserve? I told him no I didn't because I couldn't live on that measly amount.

Gods grace doesn't always come to those who expect it but to those who ask for it and is humble enough to be a little surprised that God would even consider granting us our portion of his grace.

Another thing! Sometime we have a hard time recognizing Grace. 

I am not interested in fairness when it comes to God because I am not capable of being fair to God when it comes to his Grace.

I wish I had been taught more about grace when I was younger but I wasn't, late in life I had to dig and study to even start to understand the grace of God.  I just hope I have started.

God Bless


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 3, 2011)

For myself, it was not so much that God provides grace for my benifit that is a surprise, but that He would wish that I would use it as a rule in my works, in my relationships or in my walk. Now that was the bursting with surprise for me.

That I am to use the attitude of God, the Be-attitudes, in my relationships as God does in His, now that was the big, big surprise about Grace, for little ole me.

I recieved Grace, so that I could give it back in turn to all of creation.

Zacchaeus was saved and all his household after he agreed to have Jesus in his house. Luke 19, 1-10 the evidence was his change... Zacchaeus  proposed to give back ( return) to the poor in proportion far surpassing what one would expect. Grace is funny that way.


----------

